# CJP visits ailing PPP leader Sharjeel Memon at Ziauddin hospital, found Liquor & drugs, sent to jail



## Zibago

*CJP visits ailing PPP leader at Ziauddin hospital*
Web Desk On Sep 1, 2018 Last Updated Sep 1, 2018





KARACHI: Chief Justice of Pakistan Mian Saqib Nisar on Saturday paid a brief visit to the Ziauddin hospital where he met with ailing former Sindh minister Sharjeel Memon who is undergoing treatment there.

The chief justice arrived at the hospital in Clifton amid tight security and visited its different wards. He also went to the room where the PPP leader is being treated.

He reportedly stayed in Memon’s room for two to three minutes.

It may be mentioned here that Ziauddin hospital is owned by PPP leader Dr Asim Hussain.

Afterwards, the top judge was driven to the National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases (NICVD) where he examined health facilities being provided there. He, then, traveled to the apex court’s Karachi registry to take up different cases.

Yesterday, the Supreme Court had rejected Sharjeel Memon’s bail plea in a graft case filed against him by the National Accountability Bureau (NAB).

The bench was informed that the PPP leader, who was arrested in October last year, had been hospitalised from May.

The former Sindh minister along with other suspects has been accused of embezzlement worth Rs 5.76 billion in the award of advertisements to media outlets.
https://arynews.tv/en/chief-justice-ziauddin-hospital-ailing-ppp-leader/


----------



## war&peace

He shouldn't do that. As per my understandings, a judge should avoid social interactions especially with the people who are a party in some cases in a court of law.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## !eon

war&peace said:


> He shouldn't do that. As per my understandings, a justice should avoid social interactions especially with the people are party in some cases in a court of law.


Exactly my dear exactly. 
Slowly but steadily you are getting a brain, which was totally absent in thy body. A unique medical history is being written.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZ1

And he found 3 bottles of wines in sharjeel room. Sindh court has the most corrupt judges sitting there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

AZ1 said:


> And he found 3 bottles of wines in sharjeel room.


This is his personal life. None of our business. our quaid e azam was also used to drink alcohol in parties, but as said we should not interfere ones personal life unless he do dishonesty from tax payer money & if he does work against the interest of country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

May be his visit was like the bakra inspection before the sacrifice..


----------



## newb3e

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is his personal life. None of our business. our quaid e azam was also used to drink alcohol in parties, but as said we should not interfere ones personal life unless he do dishonesty from tax payer money & if he does work against the interest of country.


sure its his personal life hell he it would be better he drinks like crazy and his liver rots! but before that pay each and every penny he looted and how the fk did he get Wine buying and selling of alcohol is prohibited in Pakistan only non muslims can consume it!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

sharab maf hai baki sab jail main band karo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is his personal life. None of our business. our quaid e azam was also used to drink alcohol in parties, but as said we should not interfere ones personal life unless he do dishonesty from tax payer money & if he does work against the interest of country.



First he is elected member
Second against State Law
Third he is ill
Fourth its Sub-Jail not some night-club

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

newb3e said:


> selling of alcohol is prohibited in Pakistan only non muslims can consume it!


Ask from drunk guys like Hasan nisar or harroon rasheed, or chairman of Islamic council tahir ashrafi, you will find easy way to get it. You just can't force anybody, if they want to get it they will find way.





Alcohol was not banned until 1958 , when dictatorship was about to start.
Daru is not big Sin than corruption , extremism, terrorism, Religious bigotry, Sectarianism, bacha baazi in the nutshell of madrassa , throwing acid on face of woman, human rights violations etc.
We have no problem if they consume Alcohal. We are only concerned about corruption , and issues which harm our country. Daru , Alcohal is not issue .
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Ask from drunk guys like Hasan nisar or harroon rasheed, or chairman of Islamic council tahir ashrafi, you will find easy way to get it. You just can't force anybody, if they want to get it they will find way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol was not banned until 1958 , when dictatorship was about to start.
> Daru is not big Sin than corruption , extremism, terrorism, Religious bigotry, Sectarianism, bacha baazi in the nutshell of madrassa , throwing acid on face of woman, human rights violations etc.
> We have no problem if they consume Alcohal. We are only concerned about corruption , and issues which harm our country. Daru , Alcohal is not issue .
> Regards


lols 

sure a nashai will always get what he wants! but we are talking about law here!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is his personal life. None of our business. our quaid e azam was also used to drink alcohol in parties, but as said we should not interfere ones personal life unless he do dishonesty from tax payer money & if he does work against the interest of country.


Qauid = sharjeel? What kind of screwed up logic is this?
Some days ago his counsel submitted a medical board report about his health issues and how he needed to be surgically operated in Bahar k mulk. He's done here but the doctors issuing botched up medical reports must also be charged with forgery and obstruction to justice.

P:s: jail. M. Sirf kuppi milli gy nashai siyasatdan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Ask from drunk guys like Hasan nisar or harroon rasheed, or chairman of Islamic council tahir ashrafi, you will find easy way to get it. You just can't force anybody, if they want to get it they will find way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol was not banned until 1958 , when dictatorship was about to start.
> Daru is not big Sin than corruption , extremism, terrorism, Religious bigotry, Sectarianism, bacha baazi in the nutshell of madrassa , throwing acid on face of woman, human rights violations etc.
> We have no problem if they consume Alcohal. We are only concerned about corruption , and issues which harm our country. Daru , Alcohal is not issue .
> Regards



Your logic is flawed.
All these people mentioned above are elite and only common man get punished not elite.
Secondly its the job of elected member. Why not finish this law if you simply can't follow it.
& *in which country alcohol/drugs is served to a patient/prisoner in Jail (Sub-Jail) &/or Hospital .*

Banned was imposed during Bhutto Era although under religious party pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zeroboy




----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Mentee said:


> Qauid = sharjeel? What kind of screwed up logic is this?


May be you misunderstood my post, I was talking about history before and after Pakistan about quaid azam. Sharjeel is not even near to quaid. I also don't this sharjeel.


----------



## Mentee

Aik bottle m shehad tha aik m oil. Mr India ka formula b yehi tha too bad mogambo could have outsourced it from sharjeel the mareez 

@SorryNotSorry


----------



## greenblooded

newb3e said:


> how the fk did he get Wine buying and selling of alcohol is prohibited in Pakistan only non muslims can consume it!


I have known some students in college and in my school who used to consume alcohol and do drugs but non of them belonged to elite class.What i mean to say is that getting alcohol or drugs in pakistan is just a walk in a park as long as you where to get it.Laws are present against alcohol but there is zero implementation.SAB chalta hai yahan


----------



## greenblooded

Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Mian Saqib Nisar said on Saturday he'd found three bottles of 'liquor' in the hospital room of incarcerated PPP leader Sharjeel Memon at Karachi's Ziauddin Hospital.

"When Sharjeel Memon was asked [about the liquor], he said they were not his," Justice Nisar said, relating his surprise early-morning visit before hearing cases at the Supreme Court's Karachi registry.






*Liquor recovered from Memon's room. — DawnNewsTV*


Memon had been under treatment and in judicial custody at the Ziauddin Hospital's Shirin Jinnah branch, where his room had been declared a sub-jail.

He was parcelled off to Karachi's Central Jail soon after the discovery of 'liquor' in his room, as police and hospital authorities scrambled to save face.

The CJP addressed the newly appointed attorney general, saying: "Anwar Mansoor Khan _sahib_, pay a little attention to this issue as well."

After the CJP's 'raid', the Sindh chief secretary and DIG Prisons Aftab Pathan reportedly reached Ziauddin Hospital in an effort to 'record evidence' and 'take action'.

Two people were subsequently taken into custody in connection with the presence of liquor at the hospital, DIG Aftab told _DawnNewsTV_.

One was said to be a driver employed by Memon. He claimed that one of the bottles had held cooking oil, and the other honey.

SSP South Omar Shahid Hamid said they'd collected blood samples from Memon and that "there will be an inquiry" and "action will be taken against those found responsible".

The facility housing the PPP MPA was one of three hospitals that the chief justice paid surprise visits to this morning before arriving at the court, _DawnNewsTV_ reported.

*Liquid in the bottles wasn't liquor: Memon's driver*
Jan Mohammad, who was one of the two men taken into custody, told reporters while being taken away that the bottles spotted by the CJP _*did not contain liquor. One of the bottles had honey while the other contained cooking oil, he claimed.*_

The two liquids had been poured into bottles of liquor, he claimed, adding that he did not know why he was being taken into custody.

The police officer said security personnel deployed outside Memon's room would also be interrogated. The matter is being investigated by SSP South.

The National Accountability Bureau had filed a reference in 2016 against Memon, the former provincial information minister, and others for allegedly committing corruption from 2013 to 2015 in awarding advertisements of provincial government’s awareness campaigns to electronic media that caused a loss of around Rs3.27 billion.

The former minister along with 11 others had landed in prison in October last year after a division bench of the Sindh High Court dismissed their interim pre-arrest bail applications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

greenblooded said:


> I have known some students in college and in my school who used to consume alcohol and do drugs but non of them belonged to elite class.What i mean to say is that getting alcohol or drugs in pakistan is just a walk in a park as long as you where to get it.Laws are present against alcohol but there is zero implementation.SAB chalta hai yahan


Can't say about Karachi but you can't get in Punjab (means x 10 expensive) if caught police will beat you like a hell and will take 50000 or more to release you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

CJ Nisar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold




----------



## greenblooded

Maarkhoor said:


> Can't say about Karachi but you can't get in Punjab (means x 10 expensive) if caught police will beat you like a hell and will take 50000 or more to release you.


I was talking about lahore and of course if the police catches you its hell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

greenblooded said:


> Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Mian Saqib Nisar said on Saturday he'd found three bottles of 'liquor' in the hospital room of incarcerated PPP leader Sharjeel Memon at Karachi's Ziauddin Hospital.
> 
> "When Sharjeel Memon was asked [about the liquor], he said they were not his," Justice Nisar said, relating his surprise early-morning visit before hearing cases at the Supreme Court's Karachi registry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Liquor recovered from Memon's room. — DawnNewsTV*
> 
> 
> Memon had been under treatment and in judicial custody at the Ziauddin Hospital's Shirin Jinnah branch, where his room had been declared a sub-jail.
> 
> He was parcelled off to Karachi's Central Jail soon after the discovery of 'liquor' in his room, as police and hospital authorities scrambled to save face.
> 
> The CJP addressed the newly appointed attorney general, saying: "Anwar Mansoor Khan _sahib_, pay a little attention to this issue as well."
> 
> After the CJP's 'raid', the Sindh chief secretary and DIG Prisons Aftab Pathan reportedly reached Ziauddin Hospital in an effort to 'record evidence' and 'take action'.
> 
> Two people were subsequently taken into custody in connection with the presence of liquor at the hospital, DIG Aftab told _DawnNewsTV_.
> 
> One was said to be a driver employed by Memon. He claimed that one of the bottles had held cooking oil, and the other honey.
> 
> SSP South Omar Shahid Hamid said they'd collected blood samples from Memon and that "there will be an inquiry" and "action will be taken against those found responsible".
> 
> The facility housing the PPP MPA was one of three hospitals that the chief justice paid surprise visits to this morning before arriving at the court, _DawnNewsTV_ reported.
> 
> *Liquid in the bottles wasn't liquor: Memon's driver*
> Jan Mohammad, who was one of the two men taken into custody, told reporters while being taken away that the bottles spotted by the CJP _*did not contain liquor. One of the bottles had honey while the other contained cooking oil, he claimed.*_
> 
> The two liquids had been poured into bottles of liquor, he claimed, adding that he did not know why he was being taken into custody.
> 
> The police officer said security personnel deployed outside Memon's room would also be interrogated. The matter is being investigated by SSP South.
> 
> The National Accountability Bureau had filed a reference in 2016 against Memon, the former provincial information minister, and others for allegedly committing corruption from 2013 to 2015 in awarding advertisements of provincial government’s awareness campaigns to electronic media that caused a loss of around Rs3.27 billion.
> 
> The former minister along with 11 others had landed in prison in October last year after a division bench of the Sindh High Court dismissed their interim pre-arrest bail applications.


Bimar tha yeh. Wah bhai, kia bimari thi isy.


----------



## greenblooded

greenblooded said:


> _*did not contain liquor. One of the bottles had honey while the other contained cooking oil, he claimed.*_


I remember when Ali ameen gundapur was also caught and used the same excuse

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

So driver couldnt find an empty container to fill his honey and oil in but found expensive liquor bottles to transport it in?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

that is a bottle of Grey Goose dont you dare lie that driver needs penti in jail telling people that they use bottles of alcohol to keep honey and oil does he take the public to be stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

Ok lets buy their shit: so 1 had oil and the other honey...But the fact remains the bottles are of liquor...What happened to the liquor in them before it was replaced with oil and honey? I mean how poor can these politicians be to buy expensive liquor bottles, finish them up (where else did the liquor from the bottles go?) yet not have money to buy containers to transport oil and honey in?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

Imran Khan said:


> sharab maf hai baki sab jail main band karo


you should accompany him in jail..we can arrange wifi for you


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009




----------



## MBT 3000

what a moron and alcohol is haram and also illegal in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

AZ1 said:


> And he found 3 bottles of wines in sharjeel room. Sindh court has the most corrupt judges sitting there.


Hospital is owned by PPP leader....at least we know what treatment goes on there!


Zibago said:


> Ziauddin hospital is owned by PPP leader Dr Asim Hussain.



Politicians should be sent to GOVERNMENT hospitals so they know where the money SHOULD have been put!

@waz @Horus @The Eagle Can we please merge the 2 other threads on the same issue :
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/asif...om-sharjeel-memons-room.575494/#post-10757377

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/shar...ered-from-hospital-room.575503/#post-10757338

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is his personal life. None of our business. our quaid e azam was also used to drink alcohol in parties, but as said we should not interfere ones personal life unless he do dishonesty from tax payer money & if he does work against the interest of country.


The real issue here is that he is faking medical condition to avoid courts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

fitpOsitive said:


> Bimar tha yeh. Wah bhai, kia bimari thi isy.


Liver wasnt shrinking fast enough


----------



## newb3e

greenblooded said:


> I have known some students in college and in my school who used to consume alcohol and do drugs but non of them belonged to elite class.What i mean to say is that getting alcohol or drugs in pakistan is just a walk in a park as long as you where to get it.Laws are present against alcohol but there is zero implementation.SAB chalta hai yahan


i know how easy it is to get drugs and shit in karachi or pakistan but the thing is cj nay pakar lia ab toh chamatain banti hain na!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xyxmt

bemar tha daru na pye to aur kya pye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Zibago said:


> The real issue here is that he is faking medical condition to avoid courts


Yes this is real issue. He should face court if he hasn't done anything wrong. But many people are scared and in hospital these days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Yes this is real issue. He should face court if he hasn't done anything wrong. But many people are scared and in hospital these days


Khatey waqt socha nahi ab SC key khauf sey kabaz ho gayi hy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greenblooded

Zibago said:


> Khatey waqt socha nahi ab SC key khauf sey kabaz ho gayi hy


 agr accountability start hojai to pure pakistan ko kabaz hojai hi


----------



## greenblooded



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

war&peace said:


> you should accompany him in jail..we can arrange wifi for you


sharab ko izzat do sharab ko izzat do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Imran Khan said:


> sharab ko izzat do sharab ko izzat do


Public flogging with 80 lashes on the bare back...would be fun when attended by a large gathering

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

greenblooded said:


> View attachment 495887



fittay munh, kharab lanat.


----------



## Sheepistanis

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is his personal life. None of our business. our quaid e azam was also used to drink alcohol in parties, but as said we should not interfere ones personal life unless he do dishonesty from tax payer money & if he does work against the interest of country.


Legal implications, law of the land. @Mentee the resident lawexpert can eleborate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

war&peace said:


> Public flogging with 80 lashes on the bare back...would be fun when attended by a large gathering


dur fity mooo  yaar suna hai sharab ka rang white bhi hota hai sach hai kya ? hum ne to jis film min dekha kali sharab thi .


----------



## HAIDER

Zibago said:


> *CJP visits ailing PPP leader at Ziauddin hospital*
> Web Desk On Sep 1, 2018 Last Updated Sep 1, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI: Chief Justice of Pakistan Mian Saqib Nisar on Saturday paid a brief visit to the Ziauddin hospital where he met with ailing former Sindh minister Sharjeel Memon who is undergoing treatment there.
> 
> The chief justice arrived at the hospital in Clifton amid tight security and visited its different wards. He also went to the room where the PPP leader is being treated.
> 
> He reportedly stayed in Memon’s room for two to three minutes.
> 
> It may be mentioned here that Ziauddin hospital is owned by PPP leader Dr Asim Hussain.
> 
> Afterwards, the top judge was driven to the National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases (NICVD) where he examined health facilities being provided there. He, then, traveled to the apex court’s Karachi registry to take up different cases.
> 
> Yesterday, the Supreme Court had rejected Sharjeel Memon’s bail plea in a graft case filed against him by the National Accountability Bureau (NAB).
> 
> The bench was informed that the PPP leader, who was arrested in October last year, had been hospitalised from May.
> 
> The former Sindh minister along with other suspects has been accused of embezzlement worth Rs 5.76 billion in the award of advertisements to media outlets.
> https://arynews.tv/en/chief-justice-ziauddin-hospital-ailing-ppp-leader/


He is drinking because feels so much pain for poor .......... Guess who own the hospital ...

Dr Asim .. now his hospital supply expensive liquor to his patients ...one can order with food.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

war&peace said:


> He shouldn't do that. As per my understandings, a judge should avoid social interactions especially with the people who are a party in some cases in a court of law.




It seems during the visit CJP discoverd bottles of alcohol from Sharjeel Memon who was observed walking without any assistance..



MBT 3000 said:


> what a moron and alcohol is haram and also illegal in pakistan


In Karachi its sold openly by licensed Liquor stores....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It seems during the visit CJP discoverd bottles of alcohol from Sharjeel Memon who was observed walking without any assistance..


He is back into his cell (jail)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

war&peace said:


> He shouldn't do that. As per my understandings, a judge should avoid social interactions especially with the people who are a party in some cases in a court of law.



Judiciary is well within it's constitutional limits to do what CJP is doing.

When you say that he shouldn't, you need it back it from what the constitution says.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain77W

zeroboy said:


>


He looks drunk himself


----------



## The Eagle

When you are really having a bad times...






However, way before reaching to the security camera recording archives; either there will be no recording or we may hear about a fire in record room. Hope for the best, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

> One of the bottles had honey while the other contained cooking oil, he claimed.


 چلو شہد کی تو خیر ہے مگر تیل کس لیے تھا ؟​


Dubious said:


> I mean how poor can these politicians be to buy expensive liquor bottles, finish them up (where else did the liquor from the bottles go?) yet not have money to buy containers to transport oil and honey in?


​'بوتل گلی سے لی تھیی وہاہ سستی ملتی ہے 'استعمال شدہ بوتلیں​​


Dubious said:


> Politicians should be sent to GOVERNMENT hospitals so they know where the money SHOULD have been put!


earlier he was in Jinnah Hospital even at one stage the owner of this Zia uddin Hospitl during his days in custody was also in Jinnah Hospital which was previously under administration of federal government but during Zardari tenure after 18th amendment transferred to Sindh government and from there they used submit fake medical reports to courts to have some relaxation in custody

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

greenblooded said:


> View attachment 495887


----------



## Ali Tariq

The Eagle said:


> either there will be no recording or we may hear about a fire in record room.


Sahi pakre ho bhaiya 




HRK said:


> چلو شہد کی تو خیر ہے مگر تیل کس لیے تھا ؟​



Bechare ki legs kamzor hain to shayad massage k liye ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Peaceful Civilian said:


> our quaid e azam was also used to drink alcohol


Soon it will become norm. to have kids out of wedlock, because our Imran Khan is the new leader.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

BATMAN said:


> Soon it will become norm. to have kids out of wedlock, because our Imran Khan is the new leader.


I don't think he will do it due to political problem, but they should unban it , and impose high tax, win win situation for all who can afford and money will continue flow in goverment in the form of tax.


----------



## Thorough Pro

I think CJ wanted to see himself what kind of illness is he suffering from that he has to be hospitalized for the last 4 months, besides what kind of hospitalized treatment requires wine served in a hospital?
The hospital should be penalized too for lying about his illness, keeping a bed occupied by a person who does not need it, allowing wine in hospital.





Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is his personal life. None of our business. our quaid e azam was also used to drink alcohol in parties, but as said we should not interfere ones personal life unless he do dishonesty from tax payer money & if he does work against the interest of country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MBT 3000

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It seems during the visit CJP discoverd bottles of alcohol from Sharjeel Memon who was observed walking without any assistance..
> 
> 
> In Karachi its sold openly by licensed Liquor stores....


isnt that only for non muslims?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Well done CJP. Get this b@stard back to his cell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I don't think he will do it due to political problem, but they should unban it , and impose high tax, win win situation for all who can afford and money will continue flow in goverment in the form of tax.



Yes indeed... more tax means more heli rides and more private jets.


----------



## war&peace

BATMAN said:


> Soon it will become norm. to have kids out of wedlock, because our Imran Khan is the new leader.


Well, you are the proof...



MBT 3000 said:


> isnt that only for non muslims?


Indeed it is for the non-Muslims but you know that every permission gets abused in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

Peaceful Civilian said:


>


Meh hai yeh magus k keh nahien hai.
Ghalib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Imran Khan said:


> dur fity mooo  yaar suna hai sharab ka rang white bhi hota hai sach hai kya ? hum ne to jis film min dekha kali sharab thi .


khan sabh kali walli keh baad app ko white bhi kaali nazar atti hoge


----------



## Finer

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is his personal life. None of our business. our quaid e azam was also used to drink alcohol in parties, but as said we should not interfere ones personal life unless he do dishonesty from tax payer money & if he does work against the interest of country.



A personal life is personal life but when did Mohammad Ali Jinnah (R.A) drink in his life? Despite his outlook, he was straight shooter - married, honest man and looked after the kid like responsible father would do. 

When did he drink?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Ali Tariq said:


> Bechare ki legs kamzor hain to shayad massage k liye ​


bhai sikayat tu kamar dard ki hai .... mamla kuch aur hai ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Thorough Pro said:


> I think CJ wanted to see himself what kind of illness is he suffering from that he has to be hospitalized for the last 4 months, besides what kind of hospitalized treatment requires wine served in a hospital?
> The hospital should be penalized too for lying about his illness, keeping a bed occupied by a person who does not need it, allowing wine in hospital.


notorious Dr Asim own this hospital . A place where all crooks of PPP and MQM take refuge from court cases or jail.


----------



## Ali Tariq

HRK said:


> bhai sikayat tu kamar dard ki hai .... mamla kuch aur hai ....


Oh sorry, mein samjha crutch shayad leg ki wajah se use karta hai. Waise jo bhi hai, hai ganda mamla hi.


----------



## BATMAN

war&peace said:


> Well, you are the proof...



Than you should write second book about Imran Khan. or perhaps like Reham Khan you are waiting for the day when Imran Khan will to dump you!


----------



## war&peace

BATMAN said:


> Than you should write second book about Imran Khan. or perhaps like Reham Khan you are waiting for the day when Imran Khan will to dump you!


Quoting your sister again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

war&peace said:


> Quoting your sister again?



I'm not PTI boy. I was quoting you and additionally mentioned Reham Khan.
So when are you writing the book on Imran Khan's other talents, which even Reham Khan failed to mention?


----------



## farok84

*Liquor recovered from Memon's room. — DawnNewsTV*


He has an acquired taste, have to give him that. Grey Goose has a clear tone, the fluid in the bottle isn't vodka.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Don't you know, Imran khan Eats 3 chapatis and 2 plates of rice, while he promise austerity. He promise he would eat 2 chapatis and 1 plate of rice. 
Now he is causing national exchequer billions and billions of dollars. 
Media ignore Pti's trips of helicopter and all other things and poor sherjeel Mamoon is the news.
This shows how bais media is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Sheepistanis said:


> Legal implications, law of the land. @Mentee the resident lawexpert can eleborate.


B. A ki supply to clear kr lynay do laylay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Oh mere Pakistanio, here is a difference between alcohol and honey... 
Honey is a viscous thick liquid that flows very slowly and there are no bubbles on it if you try to shake its bottle while alcohol is a thin vaporisable liquid and if its bottle is shaken, there will be foam and bubbles on its surface.


----------



## Mentee

Maarkhoor said:


> Meh hai yeh magus k keh nahien hai.
> Ghalib


Define magus


----------



## Imran Khan

newb3e said:


> khan sabh kali walli keh baad app ko white bhi kaali nazar atti hoge


yakeen mano jab jab cross para ulti a gai . main kabhi mar ke bhi mix nhi kerta jo peena ho bus wohi peeta hoon dry gin ho vodka ho whisky ho ya rum sirf aik cheez istmal karo .



war&peace said:


> Oh mere Pakistanio, here is a difference between alcohol and honey...
> Honey is a viscous thick liquid that flows very slowly and there are no bubbles on it if you try to shake its bottle while alcohol is a thin vaporisable liquid and if its bottle is shaken, there will be foam and bubbles on its surface.


i am fully agree with him it was honey .


----------



## Verve

farok84 said:


> *Liquor recovered from Memon's room. — DawnNewsTV*
> 
> 
> He has an acquired taste, have to give him that. Grey Goose has a clear tone, the fluid in the bottle isn't vodka.



Yes, that is not Vodka. Easy to see the colour by searching Grey Goose Vodka on google.

As for the 'honey' in the other bottle, that's a difficult one to determine from this picture. Had a video been captured with the bottle shaken/turned, the viscosity would have been a good give away.


----------



## koolio

A patient shouldnt be allowed to drink alcohol in hospital while under going treatment its simple as that.


----------



## greenblooded

Verve said:


> Yes, that is not Vodka. Easy to see the colour by searching Grey Goose Vodka on google.


i think thats sprite mixed with coca cola


----------



## Maarkhoor

Mentee said:


> Define magus


Honey bee....means magus ki keh...Honey bee actually vomit honey out means honey is a vomit of bee....and Ghalib said liquor is better then vomit of bee = honey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

greenblooded said:


> i think thats sprite mixed with coca cola



Lab test will reveal the truth.

Did no one open the bottles to do the smell test?


----------



## xyxmt

greenblooded said:


> View attachment 495887



Best part is that Jayaley not only believe him but now will parasatish him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035986113079459841
Who the f#ck does she thinks she is?


----------



## HAIDER

Drunk Sharjeel Memon in London ....lolzzzz


----------



## Baghial

ALi Rizwan said:


> First he is elected member
> Second against State Law
> Third he is ill
> Fourth its Sub-Jail not some night-club


Did anyone mention guards .at sub jail.?? None.....cj got intel that sharjeel is seldom in hospital...mostly gone in night to ..party ..and meetings...
Soo the CHAPPA WAS IN THIS REGARD...memon got lucky.. because it was in morni g hours...and he was sleeping toon...
Alchol...vodka./ olive oil .for back bone healing....and whisky/ honey for body pains....allhamdolillha..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## queerbait

Zibago said:


> *CJP visits ailing PPP leader at Ziauddin hospital*
> Web Desk On Sep 1, 2018 Last Updated Sep 1, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI: Chief Justice of Pakistan Mian Saqib Nisar on Saturday paid a brief visit to the Ziauddin hospital where he met with ailing former Sindh minister Sharjeel Memon who is undergoing treatment there.
> 
> The chief justice arrived at the hospital in Clifton amid tight security and visited its different wards. He also went to the room where the PPP leader is being treated.
> 
> He reportedly stayed in Memon’s room for two to three minutes.
> 
> It may be mentioned here that Ziauddin hospital is owned by PPP leader Dr Asim Hussain.
> 
> Afterwards, the top judge was driven to the National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases (NICVD) where he examined health facilities being provided there. He, then, traveled to the apex court’s Karachi registry to take up different cases.
> 
> Yesterday, the Supreme Court had rejected Sharjeel Memon’s bail plea in a graft case filed against him by the National Accountability Bureau (NAB).
> 
> The bench was informed that the PPP leader, who was arrested in October last year, had been hospitalised from May.
> 
> The former Sindh minister along with other suspects has been accused of embezzlement worth Rs 5.76 billion in the award of advertisements to media outlets.
> https://arynews.tv/en/chief-justice-ziauddin-hospital-ailing-ppp-leader/


Lol @ pakistan judiciary Any other country, this action by justice would have resulted him in recusing himself.


----------



## Zibago

queerbait said:


> Lol @ pakistan judiciary Any other country, this action by justice would have resulted him in recusing himself.


This hospital was declared subjail what he did was completely legal for too long he used ailments to avoid courts now that he has been exposed he will get the treatment he deserves from courts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakistansdefender said:


> Don't you know, Imran khan Eats 3 chapatis and 2 plates of rice, while he promise austerity. He promise he would eat 2 chapatis and 1 plate of rice.
> Now he is causing national exchequer billions and billions of dollars.
> Media ignore Pti's trips of helicopter and all other things and poor sherjeel Mamoon is the news.
> This shows how bais media is...


Do you even know how many millions are un a billion ?


----------



## Pakistansdefender

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do you even know how many millions are un a billion ?


Do you even read my full post.
Surely nobody is dumb enough not to see the sarcasm. 
But yes I don't know about how many millions there are in a billion, I have a secretary to look into my empire and billions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

HRK said:


> 'بوتل گلی سے لی تھیی وہاہ سستی ملتی ہے 'استعمال شدہ بوتلیں​


You know how my Urdu skills are....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Dubious said:


> You know how my Urdu skills are....


Bootal Gali is a street in Karachi where "used fancy bottles" of all size,shape and material could be bought for decoration purpose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

